# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Stelling September 2013: Waarom melden ziekenhuizen minder kindermishandeling?

## Leontien

> Het feit dat veel gevallen van kindermishandeling niet worden gesignaleerd. Uit de data komt naar voren dat ziekenhuizen gemiddeld bij 1 op de 120 jonge patiënten een vermoeden van mishandeling hebben. Dat wordt gemeld bij een speciaal team. Een kwart van de ziekenhuizen haalt echter nog niet de helft van dit aantal. Enkele ziekenhuizen melden amper gevallen.


ad.nl

Er zijn dus ziekenhuizen die bijna geen kindermishandeling melden. Waarom denk jij dat dit gebeurd? En wat is je mening hierover?

Geef hieronder je mening als reactie!

----------


## Nora

Misschien vanwege schending van privacy?

----------

